# Carla Hall



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

If you've not checked out the Carla Hall forum, please do so......Carla talks about her catering experiences.....it's a wonderful read for those of you starting out.....shoot, I pulled some ideas off it.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

thanks for the heads up - fun read.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Carla's catering history is on her thread. What I picked up was how she worked with customers, not having business cards when she first started out but looking for people to find her. She cultivated some powerful associations, and traveled with them. Even though she had an established catering business she has opted to work for other caterers during her down time to learn logistics and other technics....this is cool.

She talked to working for the mushroom council and doing stage work, if she had won the money from Top Chef she wanted to start a petit cookie business.

Wonderful, how she did it knowledge is on that thread.


----------

